# Profinet fähiger Leistungsregler gesucht



## pretender2009 (22 Oktober 2010)

hallo,

für eine industrielle anwendung suche ich einen leistungsregler (einphasig, nur ohmsche last) bis 1000watt, alternativ bis 500w. wichtig: der regler soll 100%-g alle signale bzw. parameter über profinet empfangen/senden können. leider bin ich mit meiner recherche von herstellern/lieferanten in deutschland nicht fündig geworden.


meine fragen an euch:
hat evtl. jemand von euch bereits einen ähnlichen anwendungsfall bearbeitet und könnte mir helfen?
auf welchem portal kann man europa-/weltweit nach derartigen reglern suchen?
für die eingehenden info's bereits im vorab danke.
pretender2009


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Oktober 2010)

AEG hat's auch nur erst angedacht:
http://www.aegpowercontrollers.com/de/products/

Ansonsten halt was für Modbus RTU nehmen und ein Gateway dazwischen schalten:

Modbus RTU:
http://www.gefran.com/de/products/product_494.aspx
(oder auch AEG, siehe oben)

Gateway:
http://www.hms-networks.com/products/products.asp?PID=345&ProductType=Anybus Communicator


----------



## SW-Mech (25 Oktober 2010)

Beckhoff hätte da vielleicht auch was:

BK9053 Profinet-Buskoppler
KL2761 Dimmerklemme bis 600VA

Details bei www.beckhoff.de

Gruss SW-Mech


----------

